# UPDATE: Firefox alle 6 Wochen neue Version



## user1900 (20. Juli 2011)

*Johnathan Nightingale, der Chefentwickler von Firerfox, bestätigt auf seinem Blog das neue Rapid-Release Model. 

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[Bild: Mozila Corp.]
Folgendermaßen agumentierte er, der schnelle releas der Software bringe die Möglichkeit mit sich Funktionen schneller den Nutzern zur verfügung zustellen. Außerdem fördere dieses System die robustheit der Software. Das neue Verfahren wemögliche es die neuen Funktionen in einer Stabilen und vorallem sicheren Verion innerhalb von 12 bis 18 Wochen verfügbar zu machen.
Ein Entwicklungszyklus sähe dann wie folgt aus:
6 Wochen Entwicklung
6 Wochen Auroraphase
6 Wochen BetaPhase

Ein Konkreter Zyklus sähe so aus:
Währende Version 6 sich schon in der Betaphase befindet wird Version 7 schon in der Auroraphase getestet. Paralel zu den beiden Stufen wird an Version 8 gearbeitet.
Währende der Auroraphase und der Betaphase werden kein Funktions änderungen vorgenommen. Diese werden dann in der nächsten Verion eingebaut.

Doch ist die Taktik vertretbar für den Markt, im Consumerbereich also bei uns auf den Rechner ist das alles kein Problem, doch wie sollen große Firmen alle 6 Wochen die Kompatibilität zu ihrem System überprüfen oder genell updates einspielen. Mit diesem Schritt entfernt Firerfox sich immer mehr von Professionalbreich

Ich bin sehr gespannt wie diese Versionsschlacht auf genommen wird und werde versuchen euch darüber auf dem laufenden zu halten.


Quell:Mozilla: Firefox alle 6 Wochen - Golem.de

*UPDATE*
Mozilla Foundation sucht wieder Kontakt zu Unternehmen
Nach dem die neue Reales-Politik in IT-Firmen für unbehagen sorgte, ging die Mozila Corp. nun doch noch auf die Firmen zu.
Man rief die "Enterprise User Working Group" wieder ins Leben.
Sie soll eine möglichkeit bieten, das Professionelle Anwerder die Chance haben auf die Entwicklung Einfluss zu nehmen.
Die Mitgleider werden sich in Telefonkoverrenz beschprechen und immer über E-Mail erreichbar sein.
Einmal im Jahr soll es ein Forum geben, auf diesem werden bestimmte Themen erörter. Auf dem ersten Forum soll es um die Reales-Ploitik gehen.

Quelle: heise online - Mozilla Foundation sucht wieder Kontakt zu Unternehmen 



http://www.golem.de/1107/85081.html​


----------



## BloodySuicide (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Firefox alle 6 Wochen neue Version*

Durch die Taktik sind schon einige zu Chrome etc gewechselt. Viele User hatten Probleme mit FF4, und kaum hat man sich dran gewöhnt und es funktioniert wieder alles, kommt Version 5.
Ich bin auch grad noch so halb auf der Suche nach einem neuen Browser. Zumindest schau ich mir mal an wie der Rest sich so entwickelt hat.


----------



## boxleitnerb (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Firefox alle 6 Wochen neue Version*

Was macht das für einen Sinn, so schnell neue Versionen rauszuhauen? Damit stellt sich FF ins Abseits und verärgert nur die Benutzer, vor allem durch Zwangsupdates, was mal gar nicht geht.


----------



## Kev95 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Firefox alle 6 Wochen neue Version*

Ganz toll, bis Firefox 3.6 war ich noch zufrieden.
Danach gings bergab...

Mittlerweile nutze ich Chrome.


----------



## winpoet88 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Firefox alle 6 Wochen neue Version*

Ich nutze immer noch die Version 3 .......und habe auch nicht vor, dies so schnell zu ändern. Ich will mich nicht alle paar Wochen an eine neue Version gewöhnen müssen !



Greets Winpo8T


----------



## JeyP91 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Firefox alle 6 Wochen neue Version*

Bei mir hat sich seit Jahren Opera bewährt  Die brauchen für neue Funktionen keine komplett neue Versionsnummer


----------



## Ezio (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Firefox alle 6 Wochen neue Version*



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Durch die Taktik sind schon einige zu Chrome etc gewechselt. Viele User hatten Probleme mit FF4, und kaum hat man sich dran gewöhnt und es funktioniert wieder alles, kommt Version 5.
> Ich bin auch grad noch so halb auf der Suche nach einem neuen Browser. Zumindest schau ich mir mal an wie der Rest sich so entwickelt hat.


 
Zu Chrome, der noch schneller neue Versionen bringt, welch Ironie


----------



## ghostadmin (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Firefox alle 6 Wochen neue Version*



boxleitnerb schrieb:


> Was macht das für einen Sinn, so schnell neue Versionen rauszuhauen? Damit stellt sich FF ins Abseits und verärgert nur die Benutzer, vor allem durch Zwangsupdates, was mal gar nicht geht.


 
Vielleicht merkt Mozilla das ja irgendwann mal, aber ich denke, dem wird nicht so sein.


----------



## user1900 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Firefox alle 6 Wochen neue Version*

werde mir das einige Zeit lang anschauen und dann entscheiden, ich mag aber weder Safari noch Opera also bleibt mir ja nur FF


----------



## MasterFreak (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Firefox alle 6 Wochen neue Version*

Ich hab alle Browser installiert und Opera gefällt mir davon am besten ! Das is ja schlimm mit den updates der neuen versionen ! Die Version hat sich meiner Meinung nach verschlechtert oder wurde nicht lang genug getestet !


----------



## DarkMo (20. Juli 2011)

gibts für opera auch sowas wie adblock un nocscript? das is eh das einzige, was mich atm noch beim ff hält ^^


----------



## turbosnake (20. Juli 2011)

Ich benutze deswegen auch den Opera und falls etwas nicht funktioniert den IE.
@DarkMo
Ich meine Opera hat einen Werbeblocker dabei.
Man kann alle Pop-ups blockieren.
Hier gibt es Adblock: https://addons.opera.com/addons/extensions/details/opera-adblock/0.46/?display=en


----------



## Der_ZockerMK (20. Juli 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:


> @DarkMo
> Ich meine Opera hat einen Werbeblocker dabei.
> Man kann alle Pop-ups blockieren.


 
Echt alle Pop-ups? Wie geht das bei Opera?


----------



## turbosnake (20. Juli 2011)

Einstellungen -→ Allgemein -→ Alle Pop-ups blockieren → OK drücken  fertig!


----------



## Erleuchteter (20. Juli 2011)

Ich verwende Firefox Aurora 7a2.
Funktioniert alles bestens 
AdBlock Plus läuft auch


----------



## CyLord (20. Juli 2011)

Bei Opera kann man über Extensions NoAds runterladen: https://addons.opera.com/addons/extensions/details/noads-multilingual-german/1.0.99/?display=en

Bei Opera gibt dan nauch Notscript, wenn man sie unterdrücken möchte.


----------



## violinista7000 (20. Juli 2011)

Ich mache bei diesen Wahn nicht mit, ich bleibe erst mal bei FF4 bis ich wieder Lust auf den Wechsel habe, vielleicht wird das bei FF12 oder so...


----------



## DaStash (20. Juli 2011)

Sehr schlecht für Unternehmen. 

MfG


----------



## KOF328 (20. Juli 2011)

Also ich bleibe bei 3.5, ich sehe keinen grund umzusteigen


----------



## Raeven (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Firefox alle 6 Wochen neue Version*

Das find ich nicht so toll. Neue Versionen am laufenden Band? Wem oder Was will FF denn beweisen? Da bin ich entlich vom IE gewechselt und nun machen die einen ganz wirre mit immer neuen Versionen.Auch Drittanbieter wünschen sich sicher einen längeren Zeitraum, siehe z.B. die Probleme mit Norten Toolbar. Letzentlich ist mir egal ob FF4 oder FF99. Wichtig ein stabiler und sicherer FF der Anwenderfreundlich ist.


----------



## 0Martin21 (20. Juli 2011)

Ich finds schon lustig, was soll das eigentlich mit den gespamme!? FF wird doch nicht besser wenn ich immer zu neue Versionen raushaue und dann sehen das nicht läuft kann aber erst bei 3 oder noch mehr Versionen später was dagegen machen weil ich in die neuen Versionen nichts mehr machen kann. Masse war noch nie besser und schon gar nicht in Sachen HW und SW.


----------



## rolandm (21. Juli 2011)

Sehr schade,

Für mich sind dann Addons das größte Problem an der Sache.
Da hat man ein paar gefunden, die das tun was man möchte, und dann sind sie zur neuen Version nicht mehr Kompatibel.

Dann brauche ich die ganzen neuen FF Versionen nicht mehr.

FF war mal eine lohnenswerte Alternatie zum IE. Die Betonung liegt auf war.


----------



## Fuzi0n (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Firefox alle 6 Wochen neue Version*



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Durch die Taktik sind schon einige zu Chrome etc gewechselt.



Interessant... Eine neue Chrome Version kommt ja auch alle 4-8 Wochen. Hmmmmm 

Ja, also Google macht mit Chrome macht doch genau das gleiche. Bisher war das auch noch kein Thema, aber jetzt also doch mit FireFox? Sehr komisch.


----------



## Fuzi0n (21. Juli 2011)

rolandm schrieb:


> Sehr schade,
> 
> Für mich sind dann Addons das größte Problem an der Sache.
> Da hat man ein paar gefunden, die das tun was man möchte, und dann sind sie zur neuen Version nicht mehr Kompatibel.
> ...



Für dich, dann hast du ein Problem weniger. Damit wird die Kompatibilitätsprüfung deaktivert. Juhu. ^^  https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/add-on-compatibility-reporter/?src=api


----------



## RedBrain (21. Juli 2011)

Mich stören die Versionnummer von Firefox nicht. Für mich ist Leistungs- und Stabilitätsverbesserungen am wichtigsten. 


500 Posts


----------



## ghostadmin (21. Juli 2011)

Fuzi0n schrieb:


> Für dich, dann hast du ein Problem weniger. Damit wird die Kompatibilitätsprüfung deaktivert. Juhu. ^^  https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/add-on-compatibility-reporter/?src=api


 
Schön und gut, aber würde Mozilla nicht gerade meinen, sie müssen jedes Monat ne neue Version bringen, dann bräuchte man sich nicht noch ein Add-On installieren.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Juli 2011)

Die könnten von mir aus alle 3 Tage ne neue Version bringen. Ich bleibe so lange bei der alten bis irgendwas nicht mehr funktioniert.
Wenn FF dann bei Version 2348 ist solls mir Recht sein -.-


----------



## Gnome (23. Juli 2011)

Ich sag da nur: fail. Da schießt sich Mozilla selbst ins Bein...


----------



## Perry (23. Juli 2011)

Erinnert micht irgendwie an die amerikanischen Autohersteller, die bringen jedes Jahr neue Modelle heraus und fahren damit ja so unglaublich viel besser als die japanischen oder europäischen Hersteller die alle 3-6 Jahre ein Modellupgrade bringen und in der zwischenzeit höchstens einige kleine Details verbessern.
Ich persönlich fand die Zeiten auch besser als der Firefox eine Version über Monate und Jahre hatte, von den kleinen Versionsänderungen wegen Sicherheitsupdates mal abgesehen.

Firefox ist ein Browser, also ein Stücksoftware das Internet Seiten auf einem PC darstellt, wieviel besser kann man das eigentlich machen? Was wollen die alles an neuen Features für ein solches Stücksoftware neuherausbringen, dadurch bläht sich doch die Software nur sinnlos auf und frisst Ressourcen. Wollen die die ganzen addons nach und nach fest in den Browser integrieren und das als Feature anpreisen?


----------



## Pal_Calimero (23. Juli 2011)

Ich hab alle Browser installiert und Opera gefällt mir am besten. Leider ist Opera auch der einzige, das bei mir Probleme macht z.B. langsamer als die anderen, YT - mit Ruckler und und... von mein schönen FF werd ich absteigen( ist mir zublöd)


----------



## poiu (23. Juli 2011)

CyLord schrieb:


> Bei Opera kann man über Extensions NoAds runterladen: https://addons.opera.com/addons/extensions/details/noads-multilingual-german/1.0.99/?display=en
> 
> Bei Opera gibt dan nauch Notscript, wenn man sie unterdrücken möchte.



wer NoAds nicht nutzen möchte kann diesen weg gehen:

ForumBase - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Opera 10.60 wird nochmals schneller


----------



## Clawhammer (23. Juli 2011)

Mmm ist der Chrome eigentlich immer noch an den "Spitzel" sachen beteiligt oder haben die mittlerweile das geändert?


----------



## DaStash (25. Juli 2011)

Welche Spitzelsache?

MfG


----------

